# Need diagnosis for gyn exam post hysterectomy



## MsMaddy (Feb 2, 2010)

I need a diag code for gyn EXAM WITH OUT PAP post hysterectomy. Please!!  ALSO, ONE OF MY DOCTOR  WANTS A " GYN DIAGNOSIS WITH OUT PAP " I CAN NOT FIND ONE FOR  HIM AND I HAVE TOLD HIM ITS OK TO USE V72.31 FOR THAT, BUT HE DOES NOT LIKE IT AND HE WANT A DX CODE FOR " GYN " ONLY NO PAP INCLUDED AT ALL.   SOMEBODY RESCUE ME!!

Thanks in advance
msmaddy:d


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 2, 2010)

does he do a vaginal pap?


----------



## MsMaddy (Feb 2, 2010)

mitchellde said:


> does he do a vaginal pap?



YES, BUT SOMETIME HE ONLY DOES EXAM.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 2, 2010)

so I agree the V72.31 with the V code for the absense of uterus and cervix will do for the exam alon and when he does the vag pap the add the V 76 for the vag pap.  Adding the V code to indicate absense of the Uterus an cervix will indicate exam only.


----------



## MsMaddy (Feb 2, 2010)

mitchellde said:


> so I agree the V72.31 with the V code for the absense of uterus and cervix will do for the exam alon and when he does the vag pap the add the V 76 for the vag pap.  Adding the V code to indicate absense of the Uterus an cervix will indicate exam only.



I HAVE TOLD HIM MANY TIMES THAT THE V72.31 IT CAN BE USED FOR EXAM WITH OUT THE PAP. BUT HE WANT A DX CODE SPECIFICALY FOR GYN EXAM ALONE WITHOUT THE PAP. JUST LIKE WE HAVE PAP ONLY CODE V76.2, HE WANT SOMETHING LIKE THAT FOR GYN ONLY. THIS IS ONLY FOR DAYS WHEN HE DOES EXAM OF THE CERVIX WITHOUT PAP.

THANKS 
MSMADDY


----------

